# I'm looking to rent a CX bike in San Francisco



## beaglesdadi (Nov 23, 2010)

Would anybody know of a place in SF that rents CX bikes? I've tried the usual suspects, Blazing Saddles, Bay City and Pacific Bicycle but no luck. Maybe I can buy one from Performance and return it two days later saying that I'm not happy with it.... kidding! Any info would be appreciated, thanks!

Matt


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I would try Roaring Mouse in the Presidio: http://www.roaringmousecycles.com


----------



## beaglesdadi (Nov 23, 2010)

singlespeed.org said:


> I would try Roaring Mouse in the Presidio: https://www.roaringmousecycles.com


Thanks for the reply.

I called RM and they made it very clear that they do not "rent" bikes, they "demo" bikes for a fee..."Demo bikes currently available at Roaring Mouse. Please note these are strictly for demo purposes and are not available for rent. Demo rate is $80 per 24 hrs. Demo fee is refunded against purchase of frame or bike" per their website.

So what's the difference between a reantal rate and a demo rate  I'm not bagging on them, it's their business. They don't have any demo CX bikes anyway.

I think I'll rent a Fuji road bike from The Sports Basement at $70 something for two days sounds very reasonable. I could buy some CX tires while I'm there, swap them on/off the Fuji and then pack'em in the suitcase for the flight home :idea: https://community.sportsbasement.com/images/rentals/bike/RD_Carbon_POPUP.jpg

Matt


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Not sure what you are planning to do, but how about renting a hardtail mountain bike instead of a road? Maybe even a 29er, which means you could put cross tires on it.

Roaring Mouse used to have something on their web site saying they have demo bikes, and when the demo bike was not being used for demo purposes, they were available to be rented. But they made it clear that demo use took precedent over rentals. Not sure if they have changed policies since they moved to the Presidio. But the rate is in line with other high end bike shops (fr example, Passion Trail Bikes down on the Peninsula charges $75 a day). The bikes that Roaring Mouse rents are usually $3-4k bikes, where the rental specific companies that charge $35 a day are more renting sub $1k bikes.


----------

